# Нужны углы на мех под "Юпитер"



## Vanja1 (5 Сен 2013)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста где можно достать новый набор углов. Может на фабрике, но я не знаю и кому можно обратится...С кого есть какая небудь информация по этому поводу, прошу ею поделится. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Юрио (5 Сен 2013)

можно заказать в Германии на фабрике Weltmeister, слышал там различные производят. пиши в личку [email protected], также можно доп материалы типо ремней,кнопок,клавиш,клапанови т.д


----------



## diletant (5 Сен 2013)

http://186041.ru.all.biz/
В Москве две фирмы Юпитер-этаБаринова.
См.адреса и контакты.

http://www.bayanjupiter.ru/
Эта другая фирма-Гусарова.
См.адреса и контакты.


----------



## askurpela (5 Сен 2013)

http://delicia.ru/zap.html


----------



## Vanja1 (7 Сен 2013)

всем спасибо за информацию.буду выбирать...


----------

